# Cocoa Beach, Cape Canaveral area



## Lets Get Going (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm looking for something in the Cocoa Beach/Cape Canaveral area.  Dates are set so can't change them.  Just two adults, no need for spectacular amenities.  We used to live in the area and are coming back for a short visit.

July 16 through 19.

Let me know if you have something that will work.


----------



## Smashley3516 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have Turtle Reef Club for those dates but it's on Jensen Beach which is about an hour away. If that will work for you let me know! 

ashleyaz1906@gmail.com is my direct email. Good luck on your search


----------



## Lets Get Going (Jul 5, 2015)

Smashley3516 said:


> I have Turtle Reef Club for those dates but it's on Jensen Beach which is about an hour away. If that will work for you let me know!
> 
> ashleyaz1906@gmail.com is my direct email. Good luck on your search



No thank you, must be Cocoa Beach/Cape Canaveral.  Not looking to travel back and forth.  

Thanks anyway!


----------

